
Coming soon: Money from your Tumblr - taylorbuley
https://staff.tumblr.com/post/148012671115/money
======
kup0
More information:
[https://www.tumblr.com/docs/en/partnerprogram](https://www.tumblr.com/docs/en/partnerprogram)

It's opt-out which is unfortunate. Though custom themes aren't affected (yet).

They already inserted some terrible auto-playing audio ads into the Dashboard
and now this? I think they're on a downward spiral.

Considering closing my accounts.

